# Ben Pearson Colt- if anybody knows these bows please share your knowledge



## rsb_924 (Mar 11, 2006)

matt

The Ben Pearson Colt you have was made in 1960. cat # was the catalog page # 960 and it was 60 in long. Were on your bow the length say 5’ same thing. Just made things simple.
They claimed it to be a semi working recurve. ??? Not sure why they said this but it is a very nice shooting bow. 
Weights were 20-25-30-35-40 Lbs. @ 26 inches ... draw 
Brown and white hardwood laminations in handle and had white glass on the limbs 
They sold for $29.50 and have seen them go for as much as $50.00 what are they worth now??? 

the rule of thumb on the string is 4 inch less then the amo lenght for recurve so for this it would be a 56 inch string. i would recomed the B-50 flemish twisted for this older type bow.

Yours at 25 lbs at 26in would be a good starter bow for a young archer just getting into it or that wants to learn traditional.
i Would not mind having that bow myself if you decide to sell I would be interested in purchasing it from you.
Hope this help

rsb_924


----------



## rsb_924 (Mar 11, 2006)

i do make flemish twisted strings.


----------



## Bongos (Nov 9, 2011)

I got one in 45# BP Mod 7070 recurve, it's a good bow. Would suggest B50 string, you can get it for about $8, I bought mine last week for $75, they range from $50-$100 on ebay, I got it because it will be my loaner (to friends whom want to shoot and I dont want them to be responsible for my more expensive bow..LOL)


----------



## WindWalker (Jan 23, 2005)

> They claimed it to be a semi working recurve. ??? Not sure why they said this


Just another way of indicating that the limbs are *semi* recurved and not a *full *recurved as what is standard today for most recurve bows. When Fred Bear patented the full recurved limb in 1953, either he coined the term "working recurve limb" or someone else did. Most semi recurves when strung resemble a hybrid-type longbow.

Here is a good explanation as to what a "working recurve" is.

Working Recurve:
_
A “working” recurve is one where the recurved portion of the limb bends or “works” during the draw cycle. As the bow is drawn and the recurve uncoils, the string lifts off of the belly surface of the limb. Again, this allows the limb to act as if it is longer limb, and allows it to maintain additional leverage at a longer draw length than a straighter bow. 

The optimum recurve shape is one where the string angle stays at a small angle at full draw, giving the string much more leverage on the the limb than a straight or reflexed limb tip. Whether the string lifts completely off of the belly surface depends on the shape of the recurved portion. Even though a working recurve uncoils some, it should never completely straighten out. During the power stroke, the working recurve coils back up and the string climbs back on to the belly surface of the limb, effectively shortening the limb again.
_


----------



## rsb_924 (Mar 11, 2006)

thanks windwalker, learn something new everyday


----------



## FORESTGUMP (May 14, 2008)

I say that you get a string on the old bow and start just 'playing around' with it for a week and let's see then how motivated you are about selling it. That baby will win you over quickly. The right arrow will be THE most important thing.
At your draw length the 26in should not be a problem. It should be around 30lb at 29-30 inches. Could be a problem for me at 32in draw but I shoot 28in bows.
Just get it set up and start shooting it and then let's see what happens.


----------



## Brianlocal3 (Dec 14, 2011)

Ok , the colt you have is one of my favorite shooters of all times.!!!!!! I wish it had a higher poundage but alas a no go. The string you want is a 57" NOT 56" it takes a lower brace height like a LB. you will love the bow. If you don't want it PM me ill buy it today. Or email me at [email protected]


----------



## lxsolocam (Feb 5, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## FORESTGUMP (May 14, 2008)

Did you shoot it yet? You gotta choot it!


----------



## kc hay seed (Jul 12, 2007)

i bought one at a garage sale the other day( a ben person colton thelimb the numbers i can read are 070 and the letters that i can read are olt. on the side of the bow the numbers read 57311-230 then amo #62 [email protected]".my thinking is a 58" string should work. what would the brace height be? if anyone on here would pm me the info.i would be very greatful. i googled this page up that is why i am asking for the pm.thanks in advance.it is a long ways from my carbon matrix but i want to play with it anyway shooting milk jugs in the back yard. take care.


----------



## slowbowjoe (Jun 7, 2014)

If I may borrow the thread; I have a Pearson "Pony", looks a lot like the Colt. Given to me by my brother in law. Haven't shot it yet, as I have no arrows close to matching it. Does it shoot as well as the Colt? 60", 35#@28".


----------



## TLY (Oct 5, 2013)

I agree with Brian. My friend has that exact same bow and he got a 56" string for it and the brace height is extremely high. You need a 57" or 57 1/2" string for that since it's a semi-recurve.


----------



## Geeman (Nov 28, 2011)

go to Minneapolis Craigslist, a Ben Pearson Colt, looks nice, on sale for $85


----------



## Moebow (Jul 8, 2010)

First store bought bow I ever had. around 1962. Mine has a 58" string on it and the bow is 62" measured straight between string groves - unstrung. 42#. Been a great bow for many years and still going strong. Don't remember what I paid for it, but it was everything this (at the time) high school sophomore had. It has it's fair share of hunting and bow fishing history.

Arne

Ps. Not for sale and especially at $85. :mg:


----------



## dayton820 (Jun 22, 2014)

I have a Colt 7070 that has been stored un-strung inside for over 40 years. serial number (?) 23005, 62", 50# - 28". Would you be interested in purchasing it?


----------



## EFenton (Nov 27, 2014)

I have a Ben Pearson Colt 7070 bought in Galveston, Texas on a college break trip in 1970, I have the original string measuring 57", below the grip written in black ink: AD. 13520, 62", X45# - 28". I have shot it at target occasionally with easton arrows. The string has one broken strand so I will be buying a new one. I am planning to start hunting with it, maybe squirrels at first.


----------



## rexretired (Jan 16, 2017)

Hey folks, you can open the Ben Person web site and click on the white icon label - The Library of Ben Pearson - that has the arrow head in it. You may have to wait a while for it to open but be patient. The window will have a listing of urls that have the years in the url. Click on the url year you want to look at, then click on the down chevron to the right. Then click on download. Once it is downloaded it should open the pdf file automatically and you will see a copy of the original catalog from that year. This will give you a boat load of info about you archery equipment. Spent a couple of hours researching my particular Colt 707 bow before I finally found it in the year it was made. The only part that seems to be absent are serial numbers data. The new owners did not get that data in the transfer.

When asked what my favorite boat was, I replied "a gravy boat".


----------



## Winkey (11 mo ago)

rsb_924 said:


> i do make flemish twisted strings.


Thank you for your informative post about the Ben Pearson Colt 7070. I was trying to learn about one of these that I have (46056 62” 25X-28”).

Mine is wood with white fiberglass and is a right-handed model.

Can you recommend a place to list it for sale and what the value may be?

Kindest regards,
Wayne Keyes


----------



## Winkey (11 mo ago)

Thank youfor your informative post about the Ben Pearson Colt 7070. I was trying to learn about one of these that I have (46056 62” 25X-28”).

Mine is wood with white fiberglass and is a right-handed model.

Can you recommend a place to list it for sale and what the value may be?

Kindest regards,
Winkey


----------

